# à l'image de...



## Sinskara

Comment pourrait-om traduire "à l'image de" ?

Ex : c'est comme si le seul arbre qui domine le terrain les avait écrasées, à l'image des frères qui vont écraser Ana de manière figurée. 

Merci d'avance de vos suggestions.


----------



## Mallavia

a imagen de


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

On pourrait dire: a semejanza de, a imitación de, al igual que...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Babutxi

Bonjour, hola

tengo dudas sobre la expresión "à l'image", su contexto es el siguiente: 
"l’objectif du FIG est de se décentraliser par des actions à l’image du FIGAL"

os agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me podáis aportar!

saludos


----------



## nandospace

a l'image de = como 

Il est a l'image de son pere = Es (se comporta) como su padre

tambien puede ser : se parece a...


----------



## grandluc

aquí: imitando a


----------



## Domtom

-
Sinónimos:

à la manière de = al estilo de, como


----------



## claude beaubois

yo diría "como las que hace(o lleva a cabo) el FIGAL"


----------



## Vicomte123

Expression tirée de cette bribe de phrase: Lyon est *à l'image de* ses deux fleuves...

"Lyon es como sus dos ríos" me parece flojíssimo. ¿Alguien puede echarme un cable? Muchas gracias


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

¿Y que tal...

Lyon es el reflejo de sus dos ríos?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Podrías poner :
"a imagen y semejanza de sus dos ríos"


----------



## Vicomte123

Gracias por sus respuestas. Pensé en "Reflejo" pero me parecía flojo...Lo de semejanza me gusta. ¿Es toda una expresión... "a imagen y semejanza"? ¿o se puede decir sólo "a semejanza de"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Vicomte123 said:


> Gracias por sus respuestas. Pensé en "Reflejo" pero me parecía flojo...Lo de semejanza me gusta. ¿Es toda una expresión... "a imagen y semejanza"? ¿o se puede decir sólo "a semejanza de"?


 
Aquí se debe utilizar "a imagen y semejanza".

Semejanza, sola, significa "ressemblance",...


----------



## Emmatrad

Bonjour, 

Comment traduire:

"L'hotel et les services qu'il propose sont *à l'image du* pays breton"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

On le traduit habituellement par "a* imagen y semejanza* de (aquí: del país...)
voir ce post :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=4578638#post4578638


----------



## Emmatrad

Muchas gracias Tina.


----------



## miss_misery

HolaEstoy traduciendo un texto de filosofía y no puedo traducir la siguiente frase à l'image de rien, que aparece en este contexto:Le schématisme sans concept de la troisième Critique débouche sur ce qui dépasse l'imagination: le sublime. à sa manière. kant découvre que l'art est à l'image de rien.Yo traduje el párrafo así: El esquematismo sin concepto de la tercera Crítica desemboca en lo que sobrepasa lo imaginable: lo sublime. A su manera, Kant descubre que el arte no significa nada.No quiero cometer un error, he leído sobre Kant y el encuentra imcomprensible el arte, para él lo bello es lo natural, no el arte, ayúdenme!!!


----------



## Vialys

Hola, en lugar de no significa nada, yo pondría, *no representa nada.*

Suerte!


----------



## buenaventura2

Nueva pregunta​Hola, estoy tratando de traducir este fragmento. Aunque no sé casi nada de francés lo acompaño de un rudimentario intento:

"voilà en effet toute la verité; nou pouvons refaire une pensée à l'image de la nôtre et nous n'avons à peu près aucun autre moyen de refaire une pensée"

"Aquí está en efecto toda la verdad; nosotros podemos rehacer un pensamiento según nuestra imagen y nosotros no tenemos aproximadamennte ningún medio de rehacer un pensamiento"

El sentido no está muy claro, la verdad. ¿Podéis ayudarme?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
"à image de la notre" sería "a imagen del nuestro" (i. e. de nuestro pensamiento).


----------

